# ID this plant please



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

can sum1 id this plant 4 me???? i have no clue wat it is


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

well it kinda looks like indian fern so any plant expert to confirm?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Wisteria (Hygrophilia Difformis)


----------



## colorkita (Jan 26, 2006)

to me it looks more like a Ceratopteris sp.

though H. difformis can have rather broad leaves, depending on conditions, (hence sp. name difformis), the leaves are still serrated.

i believe it is Ceratopteris pteridiodes which has the three lobed leaf seen in your picture.

indian fern aka lace fern, C. thalictroides has much more serrated leaves.

and it does not look like C. cornuta

though i could be wrong as there is a leaf i can see with more serrated edges and there seems to be a rather long stem attached

so H. or C. its a nice and easy to grow plant using up all that algae nutrients.


----------



## Firefoxx (Jun 5, 2007)

thanx much


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree with colorkita about the Ceratopteris pteridiodes. Here's a couple pics


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

colorkita said:


> to me it looks more like a Ceratopteris sp.
> 
> though H. difformis can have rather broad leaves, depending on conditions, (hence sp. name difformis), the leaves are still serrated.
> 
> ...



I was thinking along the same lines.... I chose Wisteria over watersprite due to the leaf size and lack of color. This tells me the plant was grown in lower lighting. Hygro has always been better at adaptation than most other plants. Hard to tell from the pic and the plant size though.


----------

